# Bananas causing gas?



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Muffin LOVES bananas, she goes bonkers whenever she sees me eating them. It never causes any problems with her. In fact I gave her abt 2 tbsp of it tonight which she practically inhaled! but of course each dog is different, maybe Lily is not used to it yet. unfortunately, the only way to find out whether baked bananas will not cause gas is by trial and error. Good luck!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Never had a problem with other dogs, eating bananas...my last dog LOVED them - but I don't want to test it out again with Lily. It was pretty bad gas and extra pooping too.


----------

